# Stream vs Mini (I own Roamio Pro)



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

Subject pretty much says it all..... Based on the fact that Mini's no longer involve a service fee and I own a Roamio pro which can stream natively, (and two series 3 devices)... Am I correct in that there is no real advantage to a stream vs. A mini?



Thanks,

D.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Your question makes no sense. Your Pro serves the same purpose a Stream would. It would be like buying glasses for your glasses. Both do the same thing, and wearing both at the same time would be counter-productive.

A Stream cannot render vendor anything at the viewing location. It's just a black box with no A/V output. To actually watch anything, you need a Mini or some other device that can run a Tivo app to render the stream (computer, phone, tablet).

Short answer, get a Mini. Buying a Stream is utterly pointless.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

dcbarry said:


> Subject pretty much says it all..... Based on the fact that Mini's no longer involve a service fee and I own a Roamio pro which can stream natively, (and two series 3 devices)... Am I correct in that there is no real advantage to a stream vs. A mini?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> D.


Apple's and Oranges! As the other responder pointed out. Your Roamio Pro already has a Stream built in. The Mini is a completely different animal performing a different function. You could opt for another DVR in another room. That would require service though. Buy a mini, no service fees and watch programs either live on the Roamio's tuner associated with the mini or a recorded program.

The Stream doesn't reserve a tuner and you can only watch programming previously recorded or being recorded ON a compatible device.


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

Ok, confirmed what I thought... Just wanted to be sure there wasn't somethin I missed. One mini on order.


----------

